# Amazon and DHL



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

On 24 May I placed an Amazon order. It was sent to my re shipper in Florida. All three packages were sent from places east of the Mississippi to Florida then reshipped by DHL to the Philippines.

It took about 2 weeks for Amazon and USPS to deliver all three. One left the same day and was delivered in a couple days, the others were several days to ship and then several days in transit to Florida. I had selected free 2 day shipping on my prime membership.

The re-shipper was more tan a week backed up. They log in all the packages to your account then you generate a shipping request. My last package to arrive was not ready for reshipping until 8 days post delivery.(Currently their site is showing about a 10 day backlog.)

I picked same day shipping because of the delays, normally that is $5 but it is now $20. DHL transit time was normal and it arrived in Manila on Thursday 19 Jun. The usual is almost immediate customs clearance and delivery the next day. However as of today it is still on customs delay. I have no idea if that is an actual delay for customs reasons or a delay in customs or within DHL due to low staffing levels.

Normal time from ordering to in hand in Manila is 2 weeks plus or minus, I am now a month and still in Customs.


Now with Cebu city in ECQ, LBC is stating slow delivery and transit times through there so my friend in Manila may not get it into LBC to send on to Moalboal for a while even if it is delivered right away.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Manitoba, which reshipper do you like to use and if you dont mind me asking, what do they charge to ship a parcel like what you just had shipped? Thanks!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I had ordered some goods from Amazon for delivery to Subic. I remember I had to pay 100 pesos for taxes. Amazon may not deliver certain items but they'll let you know.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am using myus.com. They charge a $7 per month membership fee if you want them to hold packages. If you use the free account then it is a automatic sending every package individually.

They ship strictly on a weight basis, no additional charge for bulks items. They do not collect customs and duty so I keep my orders under 10,000 p to avoid that cost.

You have the option of DHL, FedEx etc costs start about $40 per package then go up depending on weight and level of service. They have a $20 immediate shipping fee (up from $5) and add in insurance automatically. If hazardous goods or items that require special handling they have a fee structure for that as well

You can get a cost estimate from their web site very easily. My incoming shipment was $80 for fastest DHL (a couple bucks more than FedEx but I have always had good experience from DHL). This was around 5 or 6 lbs shipping weight. This $80 includes the express shipping fee and insurance. There were 6 different items in my order, one of them an electric razor would have been $40 shipping alone direct from Amazon to the Philippines, the remaining items wold have been $15 to $20 each so I saved money overall.

If you are ordering several items or any items that does not ship to the Philippines from Amazon then I recommend looking at them or one of their competitors.


They also have a service that allows them to receive regular US mail on your behalf and will send it to you. ( I think you have a scan and email option.) This is a little pricey and since I would not use it I never looked into it very much. They can receive USPS parcels but to receive US first class mail for you they need a special form to be submitted. (IIRC this form needs to be notarized.)


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I am using myus.com. They charge a $7 per month membership fee if you want them to hold packages. If you use the free account then it is a automatic sending every package individually.
> 
> They ship strictly on a weight basis, no additional charge for bulks items. They do not collect customs and duty so I keep my orders under 10,000 p to avoid that cost.
> 
> ...


I use ShippingCart.com and also Amazon direct. Both have worked well but it has been over a year since I have shipped. I'm getting an order(s) ready on Amazon for shipping in the next week or so.

Maybe 18 mo or 2 years ago Amazon dropped their shipping rates to the Philippines and I think it was due to a deal with UPS. All of my shipments from Amazon came on UPS very quickly (pre-Covid), better than promised. I think that is partially because UPS is flying into Clark as their mini-hub, so we are only an hour away in Subic.

I don't find the Amazon rates structured as you are saying. Usually the first item is around $27-30 and then additional items are only a few $ each. However, I just discovered I have an issue at Amazon. I use my PH address for shopping and it is supposed to show me only items that ship to PH. Then when I am in the cart to check out, it says they can't ship to the Philippines! So I guess I will use ShippingCart.

ShippingCart is owned by LBC. I'm not sure how they get their air shipments over here but I suspect they have a bulk space deal with either UPS, DHL or Fedex. There are not really any commercial flights right now.

I just did a quick estimate on a 10 lb package. $79 by air with 21 day estimate. Only $28 by sea with 62 day estimate. Their air used to be less than 10 days. Not worth it now, so I will ship by sea which is actually BB Box mode.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I use ShippingCart.com and also Amazon direct. Both have worked well but it has been over a year since I have shipped. I'm getting an order(s) ready on Amazon for shipping in the next week or so.
> 
> Maybe 18 mo or 2 years ago Amazon dropped their shipping rates to the Philippines and I think it was due to a deal with UPS. All of my shipments from Amazon came on UPS very quickly (pre-Covid), better than promised. I think that is partially because UPS is flying into Clark as their mini-hub, so we are only an hour away in Subic.
> 
> ...


Commercial Airlines carry a lot of freight probably why check-in allowances have shrunk, more room for paying freight. Cathey Pacific have been using their commercial fleet for cargo during the lockdown, and quite profitably.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I use ShippingCart.com and also Amazon direct. Both have worked well but it has been over a year since I have shipped. I'm getting an order(s) ready on Amazon for shipping in the next week or so.
> 
> Maybe 18 mo or 2 years ago Amazon dropped their shipping rates to the Philippines and I think it was due to a deal with UPS. All of my shipments from Amazon came on UPS very quickly (pre-Covid), better than promised. I think that is partially because UPS is flying into Clark as their mini-hub, so we are only an hour away in Subic.
> 
> ...


I sent a message about something to Shipping Box and in their automated reply it had this:

While waiting for the Specialist, please note that uploading of items to your cart will take 9-12 days from date received in our warehouse. We truly apologize for this, the surge in volume coupled with Shelter-in-Place lockdown restrictions in California has affected our manpower and operations heavily. We are currently processing items received at our warehouse last June 09, PST.

9-12 days of no accountability is not acceptable, so I won't be using them.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Commercial Airlines carry a lot of freight probably why check-in allowances have shrunk, more room for paying freight. Cathey Pacific have been using their commercial fleet for cargo during the lockdown, and quite profitably.


Yes, passenger flights carry a lot of cargo but generally speaking the revenue is much better from a passenger than cargo. However, it would appear they must be getting paid premium cargo prices to move all this PPE around. Cathay has 20 747 freighters so if they are loading passenger planes with all cargo, cargo business must be booming.

Not sure how many cargo flights PH is getting. I saw that PAL also loaded PPE in passenger seats for a few flights.

Check-in allowances have shrunk on pure profit motive, which may involve cargo. It is all about revenue per kilo.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Manitoba and Don, thanks for the information, I appreciate it!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

My parcel was delivered yesterday, one month and 2 days after ordering from Amazon. Now my friend in Manila will send it to me LBC here in Cebu Province, not sure how long to get through the LBC system.


----------



## moonunit0103 (Mar 13, 2020)

Been really dissatisfied with myus.com since the lockdown. It took over 2 weeks for packages that arrived to be logged into my suite. Then, despite paying extra for expedited shipping, still took over a week to ship. Still waiting for it to arrive.

Since Amazon and Walmart ship an order in multiple packages sometimes, I thought all of my items were in the order, but the day after I paid for the items to be shipped, 2 more boxes arrived in my suite 3 weeks after they were delivered to them.

I am done with them after this.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

moonunit0103 said:


> Been really dissatisfied with myus.com since the lockdown. It took over 2 weeks for packages that arrived to be logged into my suite. Then, despite paying extra for expedited shipping, still took over a week to ship. Still waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> Since Amazon and Walmart ship an order in multiple packages sometimes, I thought all of my items were in the order, but the day after I paid for the items to be shipped, 2 more boxes arrived in my suite 3 weeks after they were delivered to them.
> 
> I am done with them after this.


All of these companies are a mess right now. Overwhelmed, I guess.

I was going to order some stuff on Amazon and have it sent to Shippingcart.com in Los Angeles, for onward shipping to me. Then I looked at their website and they said they had a 2 week backlog of checking in packages. What that means is, it arrives from Amazon and then sits around piled up for 2 weeks. No accountability for the arriving packages and it creates a scenario ripe for pilferage.

BTW, ShippingCart is owned by LBC and LBC here in PH just announced they are not accepting cargo for 5 days.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Once in country there are huge delays. I have one DHL parcel at customs for 3 weeks. The package in the original post was sent, via LBC, from Manila to Moalboal on 27 Jun, There are several scans now showing that it has arrived at the Cebu distribution team, not sure if that means it is on the island. By some strange coincidence all scans are at 00:59. 

Even under ECQ, movement of goods and cargo was considered an essential task, However it appears that a combination of lots of stuff being shipped, plus a ready made excuse for not actually shipping the stuff ( The virus po...) means that you can expect long delays.

Both packages have been longest in the Philippines than they were to order, with delays from Amazon,get sent to Florida with USPS and other courier delays, ship by myus.com, with delays, fly half way around the world and physically arrive in Manila. One of them still has not cleared customs, something that was almost automatic before, usually within an hour or two of the arrival scan.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Guess I'll find out how bad things are. I ordered items from 2 different places yesterday to be sent to my mail forwarder in Houston. Just have to see how it goes during these trying times.

Fred


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

moonunit0103 said:


> Been really dissatisfied with myus.com since the lockdown. It took over 2 weeks for packages that arrived to be logged into my suite. Then, despite paying extra for expedited shipping, still took over a week to ship. Still waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> Since Amazon and Walmart ship an order in multiple packages sometimes, I thought all of my items were in the order, but the day after I paid for the items to be shipped, 2 more boxes arrived in my suite 3 weeks after they were delivered to them.
> 
> I am done with them after this.


I thought that their shipping console provided a list of each item to be shipped in the box, along with the weight and value of the items. I haven’t used them in over a year so, I don’t know if things changed.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tim_L said:


> I thought that their shipping console provided a list of each item to be shipped in the box, along with the weight and value of the items. I haven’t used them in over a year so, I don’t know if things changed.


Previously I would wake up and have the email from Amazon that the package had been delivered and the one from myus.com that it was in my suite. Most was the next day for the logged in email.

With their restrictions on staffing levels, huge increase in packages coming in now what was a couple hours delay between packages is a two week delay. Form the time that they get the package until they actually log it in is 2 weeks.

I would be interested to know if other re-shippers are having the same delays. I suspect so.


----------



## JRB (Aug 27, 2019)

I use Newegg here in the US for computer items and electronics. They have decent prices and quick shipping. There is an option to shop items that ship to the Philippines with prices in PHP. Unfortunately, I have not had the chance to order anything and have shipped to my condo there in Cebu. They do include shipping VAT and customs etc at check out. 

Just sitting here and checking them out with shipping to me there in Cebu. I added 2 items an IP camera and UPS backup power supply to my cart. Total cost for shipping is 7250PHP and VAT is 650PHP. They say items should reach me in 5-17 business days. Of course they say due to Covid-19 there may be delays. I would not be able to find out final cost with any custom fees until I check out and pay for the item. 

I do not know how this compares to cost and availability of items there in country or on amazon. But they do ship directly to the Philippines. This is one other learning experience I can’t wait to have if I ever get there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

JRB said:


> I use Newegg here in the US for computer items and electronics. They have decent prices and quick shipping. There is an option to shop items that ship to the Philippines with prices in PHP. Unfortunately, I have not had the chance to order anything and have shipped to my condo there in Cebu. They do include shipping VAT and customs etc at check out.
> 
> Just sitting here and checking them out with shipping to me there in Cebu. I added 2 items an IP camera and UPS backup power supply to my cart. Total cost for shipping is 7250PHP and VAT is 650PHP. They say items should reach me in 5-17 business days. Of course they say due to Covid-19 there may be delays. I would not be able to find out final cost with any custom fees until I check out and pay for the item.
> 
> I do not know how this compares to cost and availability of items there in country or on amazon. But they do ship directly to the Philippines. This is one other learning experience I can’t wait to have if I ever get there.


I used to go that route Amazon or order directly from the US (Sers)but... wow the shipping and VAT charges got me, so a $50 usd crock pot ended up costing me $175 and this item shipped directly from China, it didnt' even come out of the US and it came 110 volt. But now I see Crock pots are sold in our area but back in 2010 it was impossible to find them.

I ordered a new HD W8 webcam with I Lazada and it shipped out from China and got to me in less than a week for total price of $13. 60 usd or 675 pesos, real nice webcam. I need a battery back up system also for my desk tops, so that's next on my list of things to order.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The order I discussed in the OP finally showed up in Moalboal. The shipping from Manila to Moalboal Cebu took 23 days. 

Total time from ordering to delivery. ( USPS to myus.com, DHL to Manila then LBC to Moalboal) was just under 2 months. Most of this time was since arrival in Manila to clear custom, get delivered to Mandaulyong then sent to Cebu.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The items I ordered on 07/18 showed up at my forwarder in Houston so I initiated a shipment to go out tomorrow with FedEx. Will see how long it takes to get here.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

My second DHL parcel which arrived in Manila on 27 JUNE, was finally delivered in Manila on Thursday.

After almost 3 weeks they sent a request for additional customs documentation, after just over 2 more weeks I called and was told that the guy I had sent the information to was on sick leave. They were able to immidetely get his emails and it took another week to get it to Customs and then the last week for them to approve.

There was nothing in the package that should have aroused any interest from customs, I had expected an automatic clearance as has happened on all my other parcels sent here.


Now I need to wait for it to stop raining in Manila so my friend can get it to the LBC for me. That will be another 4 weeks so I am expecting close to 3 months from arrival in Manila to in my hands in Cebu.

Good thing nothing time dependent in the package. I did order some coffee beans since real coffee was unavailable in Moalboal but had been able to buy in Carcar City so my caffeine addiction was satisfied.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

I received a DHL package, it was delayed in customs a week, then they required an invoice from me showing the total price (because they wanted to verify the low-valued invoice, didn't like that they couldn't charge fees), so I provided and then delayed another week until delivery.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I must apologize. I said I would keep current on the shipment I mentioned and failed to do so. The packages were consolidated into one box (as per my request) by my mail forwarder in Houston and sent out by FedEx on the 24th of July. Got a text msg about noon on 1st of Aug from Air21 wanting to deliver the package so actually only took a week which is about the normal time in the past for my deliveries from them.

Fred


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shipped a 4 ounce package from GA, USA to Eastern Samar last month. UPS was $174. You guys getting some good rates but you're shipping to MNL only?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Shipped a 4 ounce package from GA, USA to Eastern Samar last month. UPS was $174. You guys getting some good rates but you're shipping to MNL only?


They ship these packages to your door, you get notifications on your Smart phone, they have several Delivery services but the main service for smaller packages is the Ninja Delivery, some are modified trikes and also small white cargo vans or privately owned vehicles.

We order off of either Lazada or Shopee but the delivery options sure have improved and most items if you want are delivered COD even out of China, the items are also marked if in country or from China. I ordered a Web cam and it was shipped from China and delivered to our door in 6 days, total cost was $12 usd.

in 2010 when I tried to order items online the requirement was to pay an account at a certain bank so I never went that route.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Off topic, we ordered some goods from a private company in Manila on Friday, direct deposit BDO to BDO, Saturday, text msg from store, money received, packaging your goods now and should be on the Partas bus later today, apparently they only send goods by different bus companies depot to depot depending on locale.......... what did they do when no buses ran for 4 months? Regardless I am dubious but Ben assures me that is normal practice here and reminded me that he sent his old motorbike to his dad on a Partas bus with no probs. Just means a 35 minute trip to the Partas depot to pick up the goods instead of door to door.
Will send a note if and when goods arrive,,,,,,,, or not.
Lazada and Shopee seem good to date, quick and good communication. Amazon I have not dealt with.

Cheers,


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Off topic, we ordered some goods from a private company in Manila on Friday, direct deposit BDO to BDO, Saturday, text msg from store, money received, packaging your goods now and should be on the Partas bus later today, apparently they only send goods by different bus companies depot to depot depending on locale.......... what did they do when no buses ran for 4 months? Regardless I am dubious but Ben assures me that is normal practice here and reminded me that he sent his old motorbike to his dad on a Partas bus with no probs. Just means a 35 minute trip to the Partas depot to pick up the goods instead of door to door.
> Will send a note if and when goods arrive,,,,,,,, or not.
> Lazada and Shopee seem good to date, quick and good communication. Amazon I have not dealt with.
> 
> Cheers,


We have only used Victory liner and it is a great option. The downside is that you have to go to the terminal and get it / send it, or have someone do it for you. They are doing a lot of cargo business now and their rates are cheap compared to the door to door courier services. Those door to door services are having a lot of issues right now because they are overwhelmed with all the online orders.

The Victory Liner modern air con buses are not serving Olongapo now. They just have the old non-air con buses, loaded up with packages.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> They ship these packages to your door, you get notifications on your Smart phone, they have several Delivery services but the main service for smaller packages is the Ninja Delivery, some are modified trikes and also small white cargo vans or privately owned vehicles.
> 
> We order off of either Lazada or Shopee but the delivery options sure have improved and most items if you want are delivered COD even out of China, the items are also marked if in country or from China. I ordered a Web cam and it was shipped from China and delivered to our door in 6 days, total cost was $12 usd.
> 
> in 2010 when I tried to order items online the requirement was to pay an account at a certain bank so I never went that route.


He was speaking about International shipping, not domestic.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> We have only used Victory liner and it is a great option. The downside is that you have to go to the terminal and get it / send it, or have someone do it for you. They are doing a lot of cargo business now and their rates are cheap compared to the door to door courier services. Those door to door services are having a lot of issues right now because they are overwhelmed with all the online orders.
> 
> The Victory Liner modern air con buses are not serving Olongapo now. They just have the old non-air con buses, loaded up with packages.


Yep agree and my first time to pick up instead of waiting for a bus that we can get on to go to Manila on.
The company advised via txt that the parcel will arrive after lunch today also supplying the paperwork and also credited 145 pesos to our account as the bus was cheaper than they estimated,,,,,,, honesty? It appears so. Ben as usual with things here was right.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Shipped a 4 ounce package from GA, USA to Eastern Samar last month. UPS was $174. You guys getting some good rates but you're shipping to MNL only?


What was the contents and value of your package? If it was just documents, it should be cheaper.

However, I did find that all of them (DHL/Fedex/UPS) have raised their rates for a document envelope from U.S. to my place in Subic. They are all $70-80 now and I think they used to be less than $50.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> What was the contents and value of your package? If it was just documents, it should be cheaper.


Before I knew the tax rules, I imported some jewelry and had to pay 25,000php to have it released, about half the listed value.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I used FedEx to send an airline ticmet to the mother-in-law from the UK, Philippines wanted nearly 100% in tax.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> What was the contents and value of your package? If it was just documents, it should be cheaper.
> 
> However, I did find that all of them (DHL/Fedex/UPS) have raised their rates for a document envelope from U.S. to my place in Subic. They are all $70-80 now and I think they used to be less than $50.


Less than $100 and wasn't documents. Mainly shipped with UPS as I thought I'd have tracking to the house in Eastern Samar, but tracking stopped in MNL and was suddenly delivered a week later. Could've save $30 shipping to Tacloban but then you guys know the drill...sending expense money for somebody to go get it, their meals, etc and $30 was a deal lol.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Off topic, we ordered some goods from a private company in Manila on Friday, direct deposit BDO to BDO, Saturday, text msg from store, money received, packaging your goods now and should be on the Partas bus later today, apparently they only send goods by different bus companies depot to depot depending on locale.......... what did they do when no buses ran for 4 months? Regardless I am dubious but Ben assures me that is normal practice here and reminded me that he sent his old motorbike to his dad on a Partas bus with no probs. Just means a 35 minute trip to the Partas depot to pick up the goods instead of door to door.
> Will send a note if and when goods arrive,,,,,,,, or not.
> Lazada and Shopee seem good to date, quick and good communication. Amazon I have not dealt with.
> 
> Cheers,


Picked up parcel yesterday arvo. 15 to 16 Kgs. Manila to San Fernando City was 350 pesos.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

